# Rotationless Skewb U-Perm



## jjone fiffier (Feb 6, 2015)

I came up with this execution some time ago and wanted to share it with you.
Hopefully, you like it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vwkqi4drNXQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## CDcuber (Feb 6, 2015)

cool


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 6, 2015)

That's U-perm is pretty close to what I've been doing for a while now.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice U perm. 

I like standard U perm with the polish sledge slightly changed.
If you finish the first sledge with an [l' x] at the same time instead of an R'(This notation btw), you just sledge from that point. U2 blends into the algs and it feel like there isn't one.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 7, 2015)

Mmm, imo it actually has a rotation.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 7, 2015)

You can be sub-0.6 with rotations. Why do rotationless, then?


----------



## jjone fiffier (Feb 17, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Mmm, imo it actually has a rotation.



Yes, but if you perform the last move of the first sledge like a b, the rotation is eliminated.


----------

